# Pump - Monday - What can we expect



## hkk1970 (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi, just after a little advice, cos am worrying too much already as usual.
Harry (3) has his pump fitted on monday, saline first then insulin from thursday. 
What can we expect once we get to the insulin stage. I have spoken to the nurse who says they are usually on 30-50% less insulin a first. Can we expect high readings?

Im hoping he takes to it ok, he already is carrying a little calculator in his thomas the tank pouch but then he says he is hot and wants to take it off !! Ive told him that from next week he will have to have his pump with him all the time..

Im also worried that at the moment , we dont give insulin for snacks of less than 10g as they are not affecting his levels- will the pump cause him to hypo as he will have to have insulin for snacking?

Thanks..
Helen---worry worry worry thats all I seem to do these days !!


----------



## AJLang (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi Helen Please try not to worry.  I went onto my pump seven weeks ago after 41 years of diabetes.  It is the best thing that I have ever done.  I've also found that my hypos have been a lot more "gentle" than when I was on MDI and for the last eight days I haven't had any hypos at all.  For the first time I feel safe having BGs of 5 because I know there is so much less chance of them dropping to a hypo level.


----------



## Ruthie (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi Helen,

I can't really give you any useful advice as M went onto his pump from diagnosis so I have no comparisons.  I just wanted to say 'yay!' for the pump and please don't worry too much -I know much harder done than said!  I'm sure it will make things much better for you all and far more flexible!

Ruthiex


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi Helen, in my case the nurses put a slightly less basal for a couple of weeks & you will get a couple of days at the start where the 2 types of set ups are having a fight with each other.  It is the best upto now !   Good luck


----------



## Hanmillmum (Jan 10, 2013)

We were unlucky to be going through honeymoon period wearing off at time of having new pump and we saw an increase in insulin requirements, it was a little frustrating but still very manageable and possibly easier than if she had stayed on injections (though I am just summizing).

The pump is more accurate for carb counting (once all finely tuned - this took us a few weeks) so there is no need to snack unless he wants to - it shouldn't send him hypo if he doesn't snack - unless he has been bouncing around non stop - 

I managed to find snippets of things on web or leaflets etc of pictures of other kids with pumps which I do show to Millie - she is always very interested. I think it is important to see others in same boat and managing etc

Best of luck x


----------



## trophywench (Jan 11, 2013)

Yes, 30% knocked off on Day One.

You do exactly the same as you did previously in terms of what you bolus.   The bolus ratio stays the same if you are stable on that ratio to begin with. 

DSN will advise though, she may say if it's food worth more than 5g now, as opposed to 10g before - to bolus for it.  Depends how much you would bolus for that as to whether it's worth it really.  Not much point - even with a pump - if it's only 0.1u, is there?

That's the thing Amanda, generally.  The confidence it provides.  Oh the sheer luxury of being able to go to bed on a reading of 5 point something and know for a fact you won't hypo in the early hours - barring miscalcs - not sure if you can cos of the gastro, but I LOVE that, cos I always had to be around 7 at bedtime before.  And if sheet happens, you can turn the basal off!  (not saying you should or would, my point being that you just CAN)


----------

